

LaTeX 3 News July 2012: floating point calculations, regular expression support - golem12
http://latex-community.org/home/news/44-news-latex/453-latex3-news-8

======
calpaterson
It's great that they're continuing work on Latex, but actually, I think my
biggest annoyance as a fairly casual user is that different third party (even
those that come in texlive) packages don't play well together. I've always had
problems trying to get multi-column text and figures to work as expected and
it's invariably taken a lot of fiddling. I'm slowly starting to move towards
markdown and other markups that output to Latex to avoid this...is anyone else
doing this?

------
MartinMond
What's the relationship of LuaTeX to LaTeX 3? I thought LuaTeX already does
floats/regexps?

